# Anybody familiar with requirements to sit for exam in NYS?



## ochy38 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi All, my name is Nick and I'm excited to finally have a job related to what I went to school for. In 2010 I graduated with a B.S. in Civil Engineering Technology. I spent a 4 construction seasons as an inspector to highway construction projects, and spent another 2.5 years working for the governmental agency that regulates utilities before finally getting into structures design a few months ago.

My main question is: is it possible to write up your experience and send it in for approval before you actually have enough time? With a tech degree, I know I need 6 years of experience. I talked with a former supervisor of mine (with a PE) who believes that my experience in construction inspection may count as "half time," so I may have up to a year of credit for doing that depending on how the board accepts it, and another PE at my last job believes I should be able to get at least some credit towards the exam for some of the work I did there. One of them suggested I get it written up early and get my credit for it ASAP, so I know what I have.

So, it appears based on their information I may have anywhere from 1-3 years of possible credit thus far, and it would be great to write it up and get their sign off's while I'm easily in contact with all of them, and know exactly what I can expect for the future. But, I've spent lots of time looking online trying to figure out how this all works and it's clear as mud so far, perhaps I'm searching for the wrong information.

If anybody has any advice, links, or anything else that might be able to help me figure this out, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## kfrazie1 (Dec 30, 2014)

The NYS board will not even look at the experience until you meet the number of points based on your degree and experience, which in your case is 6 yrs. I know this because I sent in my application with only 3yrs to see how much credit they would count and they didn't even review it since I didn't have 4 yrs.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 6, 2015)

"Anybody familiar with requirements to sit for exam in NYS?"

I am pretty sure the requirements are the same as those for NY


----------



## cnata001 (Jan 6, 2015)

what type of company were you working for when you were doing highway construction inspection? If it was a design firm that had a CM department and/or you were working with the designers to make field design changes, feasibility work, responding to RFI's or reviewing submittals, this could be considered "design experience".

If you were strictly interpreting plans and had no influence or collaboration on design changes with the designers, it is not likely that the inspection time will count towards your design experience requirements. But, I believe that only 2 of your 6 years needs to be that of design.


----------

